# Glass Repairs



## kenmac (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post here, i recently got a pocket watch that had belonged to my grandfather, who passed away probably upwards of 50 years ago. The watch has been lying ever since unused, apart from a replacement minute hand at some point, when i got the watch i wound it up and it worked fine (lasts about 30-36 hours on full wind up - is this ok !)The ceramic on the face is falling away also the glass has recently broken. i was wondering about replacing the glass if someone could be recommended to do this task. will try and get pics up thanks ken


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sometimes the thick glass originals are around failing that acrylic replacements. Since the sizes vary a lot you need to find a watchmaker I think. My guy if does not have takes the bezel to the parts place and they find one that fits


----------



## kenmac (Feb 5, 2010)

James thanks for the quick reply, i live on an island where there's not much in the way of watchmakers, the main shop said they would have to send my wristwatch to the mainland for a new glass, so obviously i would want this watch to be well cared for, thats why i ask for reputable repairers. thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kenmac, a picture of the watch would help and any makers marks - dial, back etc., - maybe someone will come along and recommend. :yes:

Not sure if anyone knows , does Steve at Rytetime do PW's? - he might be a guy to try kenmac if he does. Google "Rytetime Leicester" and drop him an e-mail or give him a call, forum rules forbid direct links to other watchmakers. Also of course our host may help with recommendation, Roy Taylor at RLT click on "RLT Watches Sales Site" and e-mail Roy maybe? :thumbsup:

At the least look for a watchmaker who is FBHI - Fellow of British Horological Institute - will have undergone full training on many types of watches.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi here are pictures of the watch, the first with the emblem on the front casing, is it of any significance

the forth picture is of the inside back casing which has a few marking on, i have numbered some and they are as follows





































1 - m3521

2 - 146923

3 - 15/10/30

4 - 18/12/27

5 - x----/xfcon /4910 [MAY NOT BE V/CLEAR IN SMALL PIC]

any help in identifying any of the above would be great

thanks, Ken


----------



## tagan (Dec 18, 2009)

kenmac said:


> Hi here are pictures of the watch, the first with the emblem on the front casing, is it of any significance
> 
> the forth picture is of the inside back casing which has a few marking on, i have numbered some and they are as follows
> 
> ...


----------



## tagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Kenmac, I am new here myself, can,t say about the glass

but I can tell you that the case is silver possibly 9.25

the Hall mark is for Chester, have not got the year yet,the case maker was THP Thomas Peter Hewitt, the Lancashire Watch Company, went out of business 1910, hope this helps


----------

